# Avant



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Any info on this line would be greatful.* :thumbsup:


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

never heard of it soz


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

As I am not of this persuasion I can't tell you much of the bloodline. 

You see it mixed mainly with the likes of Camelot blood, Chaos, Watchdog, Gotti, RE, etc

As this isnt my size dogs department or breed (ha) I'll defer to our local bandogge man!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well i think its one of the lesser functioning type of rednose xl "pitbulls",since some of them are bred to be super short and wide,like your sterotypical blue bully but only red.
Then youve got a working bandogge type,a taller mastiffy chevy red dog looking type that ive heard work well in weight pull and even catch work..
















From all i can tell they are a type of dog created by a guy by the name of "avant"and he did have a very acomplished game dog by the name of ch alien....http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=1853
so there was a time this avant guy was matching dogs also


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This dog is 100% avant


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW is that ever a pretty dog. I love the colour.


----------

